# NFL Playoffs



## terryl965 (Jan 4, 2009)

What is everyone playoff hopefuls and did any of you see the great action yesterday. San Diego jsut knows how to upset with Indy and poor Manning another MVP and first round lost again.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, as is characteristic of my breed...I'm a bit of a masochist...I'm bleeding green adn rooting for the Eagles.  

Depending on which team shows up this afternoon...we'll either dominate or totally suck.  Flip a coin. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## crushing (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, with the Lions being the pre-season champions what more could a Lions fan ask?  4-0 BABY!!!!!!!!  Undefeated pre-season champs!!!!!  Who cares about the rest of the season?

LOL!

Other than wanting the Eagles to beat the Vikings (who got two extra wins because of horrible officiating), I just would like to see some good games.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a big Kansas City Chiefs fan.  I know the pain.  1 whole win all season.  Hip hip hooray.



crushing said:


> Well, with the Lions being the pre-season champions what more could a Lions fan ask? 4-0 BABY!!!!!!!! Undefeated pre-season champs!!!!! Who cares about the rest of the season?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Other than wanting the Eagles to beat the Vikings (who got two extra wins because of horrible officiating), I just would like to see some good games.


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2009)

The Bills tanked when playing other AFC east opponents.

The Pats....went 11-5 and didn't even make a wildcard 

So...I'm going for the Carolina Panthers.   Because the sky being Carolina blue proves that God is a Tarheel and...............migod I've been down south too long....


----------

